# Goodnight Max :(



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I remember over 10 years ago walking into a house and seeing this little lad looking at me with his big eyes and we had to get him, for the mother in law.. he was one of them staffs who was so chilled out and such a diamond lad ..im in tears and he didnt even live with me 
he was such a great lad sadly departed today after a short illness 

god bless Max that house will never be the same  


























R.I.P Max


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry to hear than mate, looks like a cute little fella


----------



## Jon_Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Steve 

I have a real love for Bull Terriers. I was gutted when Spud (English bull) died earlier this year.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

poor max gutted for you and your mum in law.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

he looks so sweet. sorry to hear of this. its always devastating when something we love dies.


----------



## si_tragedy (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.
He was utterly gorgeous.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

he's such a cutie, what a shame. R.I.P


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Sorry Steve mate,RIP Max


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

_Soz to hear that!_


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

rest in peace max


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

so sorry to hear the bad news. looks suck a great little dude. 

r.i.p little maxy, sleep well 

lee


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

sorry to hear your news

R.I.P. max xx


----------

